# Amazing young baritone coming up!



## TheSinger2006 (May 2, 2006)

Check this out! He's just been invited to join the group Amici.
His voice is everything!

www.brunosantino.com
www.amiciforever.com


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

He's got quite a voice. I am especially intrigued by his versitilty in the field of contemporary. I'm listening to Holy Sonnet and his diction impecible. Ya'll should really check him out.


----------

